# Is there a way to edit a thread title?



## debraxh (Apr 2, 2006)

I tried to edit a title of a thread I started, but it only changed the subject line, not the title.  Is there a way to do this?  Thanks.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 3, 2006)

debraxh -

See this thread for your answer - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3537


----------

